# Would HGH make me taller? (20 yrd old)



## misha2dope (Apr 25, 2011)

just wondering if i'm still capable of growing? i'm 20 years old and been lifting since 15 years of age. everyone in my family is pretty tall but i seem to be lacking an inch or two. (i'm 5'9) my mom keeps telling me that i stunted my growth b/c of weightlifting (read online that its not true but its still a possibility) would i have any benefits from using HGH? i had a short friend that used them and he got tall ass fuck but looks as if someone stretched him vertically.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 25, 2011)

Weightlifting doesn't stunt growth, I started when I was 11 and I'm taller than my father.

You don't know if GH will help or not unless you get your plates checked.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2011)

platform shoes will make you taller. . . start from there and work your way up to stilts


----------



## misha2dope (Apr 25, 2011)

jesus mudge, i bet no one fucks with you lol. i guess more motivation to lift harder to look bigger


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 26, 2011)

I didnt stop growing until 22 if it makes you feel better.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2011)

WallsOfJericho said:


> I didnt stop growing until 22 if it makes you feel better.


 
actually so did I - had a late run 1/2" run!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 26, 2011)

There is a growth bone in your wrist that tells if you are still growing. tell your doctor you want to get an x-ray on it. It will tell your actual age versus your growth age.


----------



## klc9100 (Apr 26, 2011)

my son is only 12 and they x-rayed it and claim to know EXACTLY how tall he will end up.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 26, 2011)

klc9100 said:


> my son is only 12 and they x-rayed it and claim to know EXACTLY how tall he will end up.



This is true. As I stated here before. My son was supposed to top out at 5-4
After lots of testing and HGH (FDA approved) He is 19 and pushing 5-10.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 26, 2011)

misha2dope said:


> just wondering if i'm still capable of growing? i'm 20 years old and been lifting since 15 years of age. everyone in my family is pretty tall but i seem to be lacking an inch or two. (i'm 5'9) my mom keeps telling me that i stunted my growth b/c of weightlifting (read online that its not true but its still a possibility) would i have any benefits from using HGH? i had a short friend that used them and he got tall ass fuck but looks as if someone stretched him vertically.



my guess is your growth plates are closed, so no you would not get taller.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 26, 2011)

It really matters where he stands in the puberty stage and what the x-ray says. I belive in this case its too late. But for anyone out there who has a kid thats in the lower pct of the growth chart, this is something they should look into. Especially if they are between 13 and 15.


----------



## Dolfan84 (Apr 26, 2011)

I was told that I would be 5-10 after a dr measured my growth plates when I was 13. I am pushing 6-4. I also grew til I was 21.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 26, 2011)

Supposedly the end of the line is 24 years old, but it varies with one person to the next. I finished growing around 17/18, most of my peers seemed to stop around 16/17, not 24 years old. However, it is possible - albeit rare.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 26, 2011)

I was pretty much done growing by 18, I might have grown less than an inch between 18-20. I'd say at your age the odds of you gaining anything are fairly small, and even then it wouldn't be much.


----------



## blergs. (Apr 27, 2011)

Mudge said:


> Weightlifting doesn't stunt growth, I started when I was 11 and I'm taller than my father.
> 
> You don't know if GH will help or not unless you get your plates checked.


i agree


----------



## Liquid 2011 (Apr 27, 2011)

Prince said:


> my guess is your growth plates are closed, so no you would not get taller.



Agree!


----------



## sjk (Apr 27, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> platform shoes will make you taller. . . start from there and work your way up to stilts


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 27, 2011)

This is a PM I sent to another member asking about what we did for my Son. I hope it can help anyone else with direction on this matter.

Ok I talked to my wife and this is what she said. First we took my son to a pediactric endocronoligst. That doc tested him for GHD (growth hormone deficency) also called short stature. The test we had done were bone age x-ray. Very important. Also a blood test called clonidine L-dopa stimulation test. also blood test for IGF bind protien-3 and somatomedin-C. My wife is very good at getting what she wants and finding the right endo doc is key. Its best if your son is under 15. My son was on a growth hormone called Genotropin For daily inject. We also had him on Lupron for a while which slowed down his puberty to keep him growing. The pediactric endo doc is a must because regular peditritians are not very agressive in this field. My sons friends who teased him about being short when they were younger are now jealous cause he outgrew them by 2 inches. Good luck and feel free to ask me anything if needed. (or I should say my wife)

P.S They said my son would be 5-2 and hes pushing 5-10. Fucking awesome!!!


----------



## rnorrobel (Jul 7, 2012)

how old was your friend???? what did he do to obtain his growth???


----------



## DetMuscle (Jul 7, 2012)

Both my kids were on at age 16 and now they are taller than I am.  If your still growing, yes, it will make you grow


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jul 7, 2012)

gh will likely not make u grow taller at your age



it will probably make your hands and feet grow tho


----------

